# 2018 Rallies



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi All 
The MHF rally group web site is up and running again,you can book your place now, there is a full list of rallies listed in the rally section,can we have some more members than last year please,
Hope to see some of you there.
scottie


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Great ..... where is it? Can it be viewed from the forum or is it a separate website?


----------



## val33 (Jun 29, 2008)

Here: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Ha! and I can't get into it because it's through the 'old'site and it sees me as not logged in - and doesn't like my 'new' site login credentials.

Oh my goodness, when are VS going to sort that out?!?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

And another Ha!

I've just discovered that I'm still JWW on the old site, at least for login purposes.....


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks val33.

Clicking on the link gives ... 'error not a member' so clicked on 'register' ...next page tells me I've already registered !!

clicked on Rally venues on the header .... and guess what .... it tells me that I need to register .. see above 

I could ask for a new password but.... that would be sent to an old e-mail which I've tried to change but the damn thing won't let me ... 

wth do I go now ..... fun?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I noticed there was a map option and i thought Great! cos English counties don't mean a great deal to me.

But I'm not getting any data on the map. I've used the filter - to show all events - and there's a message below saying that there are 7 entries which satisfy my search - but there are no icons on the map. 

Is it working for other folk?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

1dr said:


> wth do I go now


Give up with it for rally purposes and go to http://mhfrallygroup.co.uk/forum/ or https://www.facebook.com/groups/957854264264408/


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

jiwawa said:


> I noticed there was a map option and i thought Great! cos English counties don't mean a great deal to me.
> 
> But I'm not getting any data on the map. I've used the filter - to show all events - and there's a message below saying that there are 7 entries which satisfy my search - but there are no icons on the map.
> 
> Is it working for other folk?


The old site is dead. Nothing gets updated except for the list of rallies. The functions it once had such as the fantastic site database went with the change of ownership. Forget the old site even exists.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks rayc .... neither of my IDs work on the 1st link, I'll look at th'FB page later

Meantime .... I've managed to access the MHF linked rally info !!!! 

It didn't work with my new membership details but it did with my OLD ID and password ...yer couldn't make it up !!


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

1dr said:


> Thanks rayc .... neither of my IDs work on the 1st link, I'll look at th'FB page later
> 
> Meantime .... I've managed to access the MHF linked rally info !!!!
> 
> It didn't work with my new membership details but it did with my OLD ID and password ...yer couldn't make it up !!


You will have to register to join the first link.

The old site and the new site are completely different each requiring their own user name and password, which could be the same of course if the password meets the criteria for the new site.

The old site was only kept semi live for the rally page. It would have been better to shut it down completely


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Better still to have a 'Rally' link from the new ...there's one on the old site ...

enough excitement for one night, I'm orf for a Vino Kolapso...


----------

